# Andrew Merrifield aka Mezza



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

I took these shots of Mezza at the WNSO FAME World Championships in Toronto last June.

Just thought I'd share them over here. He is by far the most ripped Natural guy I have ever seen.

I'm moving over to the UK next week, I'm thinking of using him for my comp prep next year. To me he looks awesome.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

he is ripped!


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol on that last pic whats the girl on the right lookin at


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

big_john86 said:


> lol on that last pic whats the girl on the right lookin at


What ever it was the girl on the left found it amusing:lol: :lol:

he looks good though:thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

and what about the guy (who is leaning out of line to have a look) beside her .. :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Quads are good. Rest of him looks skinny as fcuk.

GHS


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> Quads are good. Rest of him looks skinny as fcuk.
> 
> GHS


He competes in natty feds mate!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Quads are good. Rest of him looks skinny as fcuk.
> 
> GHS


Lol

I though that


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Impressive,what weight on stage and how tall?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> He competes in natty feds mate!


 I know who he is mate.

Just shows nattys are skinny.......

Fivos has a better physique than this bloke IMO.

GHS


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> I know who he is mate.
> 
> Just shows nattys are skinny.......
> 
> ...


And the green eyed monster awakens from its slumber.Ok then lets not post this guys amazing physique.Lets just look at another drugged up monster, who can barely walk without breathing heavy, who liable to not make his 50th birthday eh?FFS what is the problem with some of the members of this forum? Not everyone wants to use drugs ok?it seems to me a vein of resentment and scorn runs through many of this forums members, which is directed at the naturals.

Just in case some of you dont know.Anabolic steroids werent designed to be used to enhance athletic performance.Nor for that matter was hgh.And as for taking insulin, i wont even begin.So perhaps, before those of you who wish to deride the many here who dont want to abuse drugs, you might bear this in mind.The constant "anti-natural " posts and threads , are becoming rather tiring.The response was not directed at five-os in any way.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> And the green eyed monster awakens from its slumber.Ok then lets not post this guys amazing physique.*Lets just look at another drugged up monster, who can barely walk without breathing heavy, who liable to not make his 50th birthday eh?FFS* what is the problem with some of the members of this forum? Not everyone wants to use drugs ok?it seems to me a vein of resentment and scorn runs through many of this forums members, which is directed at the naturals.
> 
> Just in case some of you dont know.Anabolic steroids werent designed to be used to enhance athletic performance.Nor for that matter was hgh.And as for taking insulin, i wont even begin.So perhaps, before those of you who wish to deride the many here who dont want to abuse drugs, you might bear this in mind.The constant "anti-natural " posts and threads , are becoming rather tiring.The response was not directed at five-os in any way.


 That part made me laugh the most :lol: PMSL

Baby, Pram and Dummy spring to mind.....

Can't even be bothered getting into this with yet another faceless keyboard worrior such as yourself mate 

I bet you have a great physique 

GHS


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

essexboy said:


> And the green eyed monster awakens from its slumber.Ok then lets not post this guys amazing physique.Lets just look at another drugged up monster, who can barely walk without breathing heavy, who liable to not make his 50th birthday eh?FFS what is the problem with some of the members of this forum? Not everyone wants to use drugs ok?it seems to me a vein of resentment and scorn runs through many of this forums members, which is directed at the naturals.
> 
> Just in case some of you dont know.Anabolic steroids werent designed to be used to enhance athletic performance.Nor for that matter was hgh.And as for taking insulin, i wont even begin.So perhaps, before those of you who wish to deride the many here who dont want to abuse drugs, you might bear this in mind.The constant "anti-natural " posts and threads , are becoming rather tiring.The response was not directed at five-os in any way.


Don't rise mate,let em have their fun! :cool2:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

essexboy said:


> And the green eyed monster awakens from its slumber.Ok then lets not post this guys amazing physique.*Lets just look at another drugged up monster, who can barely walk without breathing heavy, who liable to not make his 50th birthday eh?*FFS what is the problem with some of the members of this forum? Not everyone wants to use drugs ok?it seems to me a vein of resentment and scorn runs through many of this forums members, which is directed at the naturals.
> 
> Just in case some of you dont know.Anabolic steroids werent designed to be used to enhance athletic performance.Nor for that matter was hgh.And as for taking insulin, i wont even begin.So perhaps, before those of you who wish to deride the many here who dont want to abuse drugs, you might bear this in mind.The constant "anti-natural " posts and threads , are becoming rather tiring.The response was not directed at five-os in any way.


Agree with this except the hilighted bit LMAO


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Lets just look at another drugged up monster, who can barely walk without breathing heavy, who liable to not make his 50th birthday eh?


 Will this do you?

Can't wait to hit 49 and have a triple heart bypass because of all the ROIDS I am taking :lol:










GHS


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

you mean YOU take drugs? i was actually refering to someone who appears to be a competitive bodybuilder.However your very young, and ill make allowances for your need to feel validated.If my past experiences are anything to go by, you may not have to wait till your 49.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> you mean YOU take drugs?


 Yes mate lots and lots of them 

Thats why I'm 18 stone at only 19 years old and shall be stepping on stage next year at 230lbs....

I will be one of the top juniors in the country in 18 months 

GHS


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

ragahav said:


> and what about the guy (who is leaning out of line to have a look) beside her .. :lol:


Well, if you look at the photo above that - it looks like he has a bit of a stiffy going on in his posers!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yes mate lots and lots of them
> 
> Thats why I'm 18 stone at only 19 years old and shall be stepping on stage next year at 230lbs....
> 
> ...


Mate, I admire your confidence but that is such a stupid thing to say... 

Arrogance is not an attractive quality in anybody.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> Yes mate lots and lots of them
> 
> Thats why I'm 18 stone at only 19 years old and shall be stepping on stage next year at 230lbs....
> 
> ...


good luck in your quest. however, the question was rhetorical.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yes mate lots and lots of them
> 
> Thats why I'm 18 stone at only 19 years old and shall be stepping on stage next year at 230lbs....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :laugh: Ah to be young again, mate you make me feel very old and wise.

The guy looks amazing.

HOWEVER if we want to talk about health..........it would be healthier to get into that kind of shape while using drugs than with out, it is a massive strain on the body to do that to one self but whatever bb is not about how its done it is about what is done and he looks fvcking brilliant.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not cocky I'm confident.......

Only time shall tell 

GHS


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

GHS said:


> Quads are good. Rest of him looks skinny as fcuk.
> 
> GHS


WTF:confused1: :ban:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

GHS said:


> I'm not cocky I'm confident.......


Debatable

I hope you achieve your goals GHS,you obviously put in the graft so you deserve it,however,you are coming across as very immature on this thread - a little humility wouldn't go a miss


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Debatable
> 
> I hope you achieve your goals GHS,you obviously put in the graft so you deserve it,however,you are coming across as very immature on this thread - a little humility wouldn't go a miss


 This is the internet para.....

Of course I'm immature, I'm only 19....

Still young and stupid......I thought you all knew that by now?

Take my comments with a pinch of salt please lads.

On another note - Looking really good in your new avvvy para.

Never seen a picture of you before mate and your back looks great :thumb:

GHS


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

the guy has great condition,,think he looks great


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Top junior in the country in 18 months.

I think this is a very stupid statement to make considering there are juniors that have been competing and working 100 percent for years that are about, FFS mate all you seem to do is go out drinking.

I can garantee you will not come even close as I know alot of juniors competing, younger and very displined, dont go out and dont use even a fraction of the amount of drugs you do mate,

O also I forgot to mention, they look alot better aswell.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Mezza hs competed against asssted bigger dudes than some posters on board and done well,two seconds.Natural or not awesome bodybuilder


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

brickhoused said:


> Top junior in the country in 18 months.
> 
> I think this is a very stupid statement to make considering there are juniors that have been competing and working 100 percent for years that are about, FFS mate all you seem to do is go out drinking.
> 
> ...


Agree with you mate....id say GHS =


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> you mean YOU take drugs? i was actually refering to someone who appears to be a competitive bodybuilder.However your very young, and ill make allowances for your need to feel validated.If my past experiences are anything to go by, you may not have to wait till your 49.


LMFAO

I assume that prob means me???? :lol: :lol:

In anycase, If we are looking at the guy form a BB standpoint, I couldnt care less if he is natty or not or claims to be natty or not...

Basically they guys legs far overpower his upper body, critisim would be the same if he was a known "roider"

Or is it beause he is supposedly Natty we are not supposed to make reference to glaring weaknesses or symmetry issues..

So am I supposed to say "oh he looks fantastic everything is in proportion"

just because of his Natty stance????

From recent posts it seems to me "nattys" want or think they can have physiques on par or even superior to some "roiders" for which i do actually not disagree..

As such surely they should take constructive critisim them same then???

They guy in pic, Yes looks good, yes is ripped, his legs are awesome but his upper body is no way near on par mass wise..

Now is that an unfair comment???

If he was geared up to eyeballs would i be able to say his legs are overpowering and not be chastised????

Some people are just too touchy and think everything is a dig:lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> Top junior in the country in 18 months.
> 
> I think this is a very stupid statement to make considering there are juniors that have been competing and working 100 percent for years that are about, and all you seem to do is go out drinking.


 Why would I step on stage next year and put in *a lot* of hard work if I didn't think I had a chance of doing well?

I know I come across as an arrogant pr**k on here but this is the internet so nobody can make a true judgment of anybody on here.

I think I'll do damage in the junior ranks next year, if I thought I couldn't do damage and just be there making the numbers I wouldn't compete.

There is *loads* of talent out there in the junior ranks but IMO I'll be mixing it with the best of them next year.

To say all I seem to do is go out drinking proves you havn't got a clue about me mate and what I'm capable of achieveing within this sport.

GHS


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wow, lol.

Guy in the pictures looks immense


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

shakey said:


> Agree with you mate....id say GHS =


 I'm a p*ss stained toilet with sh*t floating in it?

:lol:

Ok then mate.

GHS


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

GHS I am in no way bda mouthing you and no offense was meant, but you are not going to be one of the best juniors in the UK like you think, END OF STORY!!!

If you look like you do on the amount of gear you use then you diet and lifestyle is total boollox.

And the 18 stone at 19 years old statement is getting old, and means very liittle.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> GHS I am in no way bda mouthing you and no offense was meant, but you are not going to be one of the best juniors in the UK like you think, END OF STORY!!!
> 
> *If you look like you do* on the amount of gear you use then you diet and lifestyle is total boollox.


If I look like I do?

How do I look then mate?

You got any recent pics?

How old are you?

Who are these juniors you know that are younger than me but look a lot better?

Only fuling the fire mate. I need people like you. I'll think about your

comments when I do my second cardio session of the day after my chest and tricep work out at 5.

Oh no sorry I forgot........All I do is go out and get p*ssed.

I best head to the pub after work instead.

GHS


----------



## Dave81 (Oct 1, 2008)

GHS you look s***e and will do f**k all as a junior and if your doing the nabba shows i look forward to laughing at your 230lbs on stage, you'll be the smoothest junior ever to grace the stage!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

GHS said:


> I'm a p*ss stained toilet with sh*t floating in it?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Well it was the closest pic i could come up with for full of sh#t mate :tongue:

You have posted on Lewis intro thread,so to say you will achieve this sort of standard remains to be seen.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave81 said:


> GHS you look s***e and will do f**k all as a junior and if your doing the nabba shows i look forward to laughing at your 230lbs on stage, you'll be the smoothest junior ever to grace the stage!


 Not doing the NABBA mate.

I will be doing the UKBFF North East next year 

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

shakey said:


> Well it was the closest pic i could come up with for full of sh#t mate :tongue:
> 
> You have posted on Lewis intro thread,so to say you will achieve this sort of standard remains to be seen.....


 I have spoken to Lewis many times on this forum and I am no where near his standard........

Thats what I am aiming for in the next 18 months though.

Honestly guys no body can see what is going to happen in the future.

I believe in myself and am aiming to qualify for the British finals next year. If I don't i will be dissapointed and you can all laugh at me.....

GHS


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

I think Mez is aware he has symmetry issues regarding the size of his upper and lower halves when he gets into contest shape. If you see him Off Season he is a couple of stone heavier than that and looks much bigger on top. He basically says in his DVD that he struggles to hold onto size in his top half when he diets for a show. The condition he gets into though is ridiculous


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Paul Amos said:


> I think Mez is aware he has symmetry issues regarding the size of his upper and lower halves when he gets into contest shape. If you see him Off Season he is a couple of stone heavier than that and looks much bigger on top. He basically says in his DVD that he struggles to hold onto size in his top half when he diets for a show. The condition he gets into though is ridiculous


 If he's loosing muscle mass on his upper body just to get into that kind of condition then he's not going the right way about it.

IMO he should concentrate on evening out his body and come in with 1-2% more BF. He'd still be shredded and look a lot better for it IMO.

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

dc55 said:


> I know you know this already GHS, but please don't listen to any of these pointless jelous comments. This is a forum where support should be shown, not posts like the one's I have seen.
> 
> You work hard for what you have. Like you said, fuel these pointless pathetic comments for your coming years.
> 
> Good luck and I know you will become what you want.


 I just think its funny mate TBH.

Worriors come on here and say I look sh*t.........I will never be anything in the junior ranks ect.....

They themselves havn't even got the bollox to put a picture up :lol:

All fun and games in the world of UK-M 

GHS


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> I just think its funny mate TBH.
> 
> Worriors come on here and say I look sh*t.........I will never be anything in the junior ranks ect.....
> 
> ...


Considering the amount of gear you're on, you should look better tbh, you don't look like you even train your legs? You don't need pictures to have an opinion, that is a ridiculous statement.

I wouldn't laugh at you for not qualifying, I wish you luck with your goals and admire you have your sights set high.. but you come across as a complete tit a lot of the time which is why you get comments like you do..

It's nothing to do with jealousy in most cases.

If you want to dump on how skinny and 'beta' I am to make yourself feel good, pictures are in my journal pal.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Agree with Dutch...Jealous of what?? :confused1: being 18 or 19 years old & weight hhhmmm me thinks not.

I hope the boy does prove us wrong,but to say things like Mezza is not doing things right with his diet etc,when he has prob never seen his own abbs just proves he has alot to learn.

Lets see if he matches half as much as Mezza has when he reaches his age:whistling:

GHS i can assure you im not a keyboard worrior as you say & i have put pics up b4.

Like you..i use my own in my avatar.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I can assure you guys I for one am not jealous of GHS.

Im also not making my comments to put him down in anyway, all I am saying is that he is very very mislead if he believes he can achieve the kind of top rank juniors of the last few years and now have done.

He is living in a dream world just look at some of the great juniors of the last few years,

Nathan De Asha

Lewis Breed

Liam Barrowclogh>>nt sure how to spell lol

Gerrain Baldwin

Alaxander Clarke.. who is still younger tyhan GHS

not to mention our very own, little luke, scott leeson, arron Langmeead and xjpx

GHS does not even come close to these guys.


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> If he's loosing muscle mass on his upper body just to get into that kind of condition then he's not going the right way about it.
> 
> IMO he should concentrate on evening out his body and come in with 1-2% more BF. He'd still be shredded and look a lot better for it IMO.
> 
> GHS


Yeah your probably right but i think he has accepted that his calling card is his freaky condition that he is pretty much reknowned everywhere in BB circles for. i.e somebody from Australia starting a thread and posting pics up of him as an example. Out of proportion or not, he gets all of his recognition and people talk about him because of the level of conditioning he is able to achieve


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

It gets even more laughable, GHS why dont you phone mezza and offer your advice straight to him.

How can you comment though seriously, you just take loads of gear for you age/size/experience to compensate for your lack of knowledge and discipline of diet and hard graft, not to mention the fact you havent a clue about contest prep seeing as you have never competed.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

dc55 said:


> There pointless because there is nothing constructve about them. Why post something thats just going to make someone feel $hit??
> 
> Im not getting into a debate but I dont agree with comments like "dave81".....or can you see a positive from that?? Think not...
> 
> ...


Is GHS saying things like"he looks Skinny "just the same mate??

It works both ways


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

"fuel the fire" mate you need take a good look at your life. Getting heated and angry over what people think of you is foolish. Anger gets us no where it only distracts us from reality.

Here is the down to earth truth mate...........

Your physique is great, you are bigger and stronger than 99% of the population. You are very tall this is a great bonus. You have a lovely gf and your employed which is much more than many people can say.

Bodybuilding is not about who is "better" its about how close can you bring your body to the ideals of what bodybuilding contests are judged for.

For my self my shape is not amazing and i have long arms compared to the rest of me i will never turn pro and i would never say i look better than any one as what other people think/do/look like ext simply does not interest me why should it life is too short for this.

Here is the kicker for you mate.....

Your body is not the bodybuilding ideal, you are too tall and your bones are too narrow to give you the Toney Freeman look. Your muscle bellies are not round enough and this will never really change as it is simply how you are made and i am the same way. You will 99.9999% never be a pro and you will 99% never win the brittish.

Now here is what you can do......

Stay healthy.

Be happy.

Build an awesome body that every one is at awe at.

Compete in some local shows and have fun.

Stop with the insults and stop hiding behind your age.

Respect what others have stop talking about your weight as it is meaningless and relax.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Paul Amos said:


> I think Mez is aware he has symmetry issues regarding the size of his upper and lower halves when he gets into contest shape. If you see him Off Season he is a couple of stone heavier than that and looks much bigger on top. He basically says in his DVD that he struggles to hold onto size in his top half when he diets for a show. The condition he gets into though is ridiculous


Wow, someone who actually took on board some construuctive critisism...

Seems coments were just after all if even the man himself thinks he has symmetry issues..

Nice post mate:thumbup1:

Anyway GHS is a young lad with IMO lots of potential...

I KNOW FACT there are juniors out there on more than him but are no so open, I could even name names and some of you might be shocked..But thats not for me to do as its not really my business..Just like what GHS puts into his is not yours, He posts his usage on his journal for information and TBH i admire his honsty unlike some people..

In fact I could also name a top natty that most of you have your head up ar5e as FACT he has taken and does take GH...

But again its not my place

(how do I know... because there are only so many sources PMSL)

Now im old and fcked and quite welcome any critism you care to aim at me:thumbup1:

After all I kick the ar5e out of all types of drugs have a sh1t BB lifestyle and diet and TBH I dont give a rats Ar5e....


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

GHS said:


> Yes mate lots and lots of them
> 
> Thats why I'm 18 stone at only 19 years old and shall be stepping on stage next year at 230lbs....
> 
> ...


That's cocky to me mate, not over confident. 18stone! So what. The time you diet down you'll be the same as every other junior to grace the stage.

What makes you think you'll hack the diet. I mean come on that is what seperates the contenders from the pretenders isn't it?

If your really wanting to make it big in the BB scene, dont you think you need to eat clean to grow quality muscle. All the top BB's say it. {I dont follow it, because this a hobby for me, not a lifestlye as such}.

If you want to make it in this sport you need to look at it like a business, By going shouting the odds on a PUBLIC forum saying your using ''loads and loads'' of gear isn't really going in the right direction is it?

Remember the bottom line of this thread was just to show an insight to Mezza, now Mezza is a fantastic BB, natural or not. {Another thing you have to appreciate if you want to make it big, remember BB has polotics}. His trophy cabinet proves this alone. Why try and take credit from him for no reason?

You keep saying to other posters, {lets see your pics}. Who gives a damn what they look like mate, at the end of the day they could be skinng as a rake or built like a barn door. Their physique dosnt need to back up their comments.

If you dont want to be known in this sport for being a ignorant c0ck then say no more on the MEZZA thread.

IMO - you certainly dont look like anything special or someone who other juniors should be afraid of competing against. Your just like me, an average junior. Whereas James Lewis, Geoff Baston etc were youngs lads to look at!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

GHS, you're a big lad for your age no doubt and I wish you all the luck in your competitive career but as Harry says, get on the diet first and see if you can hack it, this is where many a person has fallen. The training, the bulking and in your case the gear are all easy in comparison. Dieting is a real [email protected] and don't even mention cardio when all you want to do is lie in bed. I reckon you have at least 4 stone to lose looking at you there.

If I could make one point of constructive criticism and that is your chest looks to be sersiously lagging. Yes, you have big biceps in that photo but considering you're doing a chest pose that's what I would expect to dominate and it doesn't. Would also be good to see what your legs are like and do you have calves??? You have 18mths to make your point and I shall wait with baited breath.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

ainslie said:


> That's cocky to me mate, not over confident. 18stone! So what. The time you diet down you'll be the same as every other junior to grace the stage.
> 
> What makes you think you'll hack the diet. I mean come on that is what seperates the contenders from the pretenders isn't it?
> 
> ...


Totally agree,

not bein funny GHS but for the amount of gear your using you look sh!t.

now i can remember when you said you were going to change the way you post on this forum and you did and i enjoyed reading your posts, but after reading what you've said on this thread IMO your takin the p!ss.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Firstly GHS, fair play to you for wanting to be the best Jnr in the country. its good to have goals to aim for. Im 22 years old and when i was 19 i wanted to be the top jnr in the country, guess what....it didnt happen! i trained hard, really hard and was completely dedicated, but i like cons post mentioned, theres a whole lot more to it than simply wanting it. I dont think you realise the competivness in the jnrs, the guys that win the jnrs these days are only a few years off from winning the british. They are awesome.

Furthermore waiting 18months to do a show is the same mistake i made. Its very VERY rare to nail conditioning, posing, routine, tan, carb up, etc etc the first time you ever compete. Bodybuilding is a learning process, you learn one show to the next. if you wait till your up at the upper age limit then it doesn't give you any time to work on your weaknesses before your next contest, and before you know it your to old. The top jnrs in the country look like scalled down pros already, and there getting younger and younger to. My advice is do a show before the end of the year find out what you look like ripped up, it will be an eye opener. If your 18stone already then i dont see what waiting another 18months will achieve.

Strike while the irons hot!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Dawn said:


> GHS, you're a big lad for your age no doubt and I wish you all the luck in your competitive career but as Harry says, get on the diet first and see if you can hack it, this is where many a person has fallen. The training, the bulking and in your case the gear are all easy in comparison. Dieting is a real [email protected] and don't even mention cardio when all you want to do is lie in bed.
> 
> If I could make one point of constructive criticism and that is your chest looks to be sersiously lagging. Yes, you have big biceps in that photo but considering you're doing a chest pose that's what I would expect to dominate and it doesn't. Would also be good to see what your legs are like and do you have calves??? You have 18mths to make your point and I shall wait with baited breath.


Cant stress this enough, no one who has not competed realises this.

Its easy to diet down to a lean body but to get into contest shape is a real test and no amount of drugs will get you there with out a will of iron


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

oh on the actuall subject that this thread is on. dude is a great bodybuilder, these are actually not the best photos ive seen of him. not even close. ive seen his legs more ripped and his upper body better conditioned, he looks well off in these pics (compared to other pics ive seen) i think he looks more disproptionate as his upper half isn't as conditioned as normal. Although i do agree with certain peoples comments that if were assessing his physique from a judging stand point, his lower half does over power his upper half.


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Furthermore waiting 18months to do a show is the same mistake i made. Its very VERY rare to nail conditioning, posing, routine, tan, carb up, etc etc the first time you ever compete.


I was going to mention this in my first post, but the diets flushed my brain half way down the loo and i forgot. LoL


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

World class condition and better wheels than a lot of assisted guys.

In his dvd you can see him squat (ass-grass) 140kg for 32 reps.

He guest posed at the nabba pudsey show last year and was awesome.

Good on him:thumbup1:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol...That guys body looks plastic!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Cant stress this enough, no one who has not competed realises this.
> 
> Its easy to diet down to a lean body but to get into contest shape is a real test and no amount of drugs will get you there with out a will of iron


Agree I have the utmost respect for ANYONE who prepares for a comp, right now I'm not sure I could be dedicated enough to do as much cardio as some people who are competing do, never mind on low carbs. I don't think some people realise just how hard it is...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Absolutely awesome post, Con.

Hit the nail on the head, IMO.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

great condition natural or assisted great legs great back .

his proportions are off because his legs are so awsome im

sure he is only about 70 kilo on stage


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mezza is awesome. his "off" season shape is amazing too


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hahaha what happend to this thread, talk about going off on tangents 

GHS the first thing you need to do is spend less time talking yourself up online and spend more time in the gym. Seems to me you have a lot of people to try and prove wrong. Good luck.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't want to stick the boot into GHS as he has had enough criticism,

to think on and is probably feeling daft.

I just hope it was tongue in cheek, because Mezza puts himself through hell,

to achieve his condition.

look him up on youtube,

his posing to predator is fantastic (well worth a watch)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ghs.At the risk of being confrontational.(which im not) i think your quest of domestic "junior"domination is not feasable in 18000 years let alone 18 months.After studying your avy, you dont posess enough genetic traits to reach your goals.Your bicep insertions are maybe slightly above average.Your tricep insertions do not run the full length of your arm.Same goes for your pecs. the insertion is not high enough to develop a thick chest.Also after 20 /24 months of training any natural talent would be evident.regardless of drug use/training protocols.perhaps a more realistic approach will save you from many years of frustration and angst.

By the same token. The subject of this thread also has definate genetic traits that have allowed him to achieve what in my opinion is an amazing level of leaness.Unfortunately admitting to ourselves that we dont posess the required traits to become "champs" (whatever that may be)is the hardest pill to swallow.

This is not meant to detract from the hard work and focus that is required to achieve spectacular resultsjust a wake up call that some(most) of us are simply not capable.

The cream will always rise to the top regardless of influence.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this video shows more pics of him. the ones in the gym i especially like:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

and ghs good luck with what your doing.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

btw aussie_leigh what shows are you thinking of doing??? i maybe got my eyes on competing in npa or bnbf but dont know which


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

OK just seen this thread...

Mezza is superb and one of the best naturals ever in the country period. Ive havent seen many natural on non naturals get in his condition.

He is one of the most passionate and nicest guys in bodybuilding (dont know what "**** personailty" has to do with his physique!, Dorian Yates was hardley "Mr Happy" !).

You have to see Mezza in real life to see how damn good he is.

Fivos


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Mezza is a fantastic bodybuilder. Also he is a really nice bloke. i got his dvd last year and there was a problem with it being lost in the post. He sorted it out really well for me and got me a second copy out signed


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Brilliant looking guy. Can't imagine how hard it is to achieve that look as a natural!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hamster said:


> If this was a dig at me then maybe it was because he was far from happy when i pinched is ass backstage and tried to hump him :laugh:


Hamster yes it was :whistling: but if you put why then i would have said something else :laugh:

Fivos (not poor or old :tongue: )


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Just spotted this post and it made me chuckle. Mezza is a top guy and has won tons and tons of shows, not just natural ones but ukbff and nabba.

I wish you the best of luck GHS in your future but to post that picture is just a joke as you look pants! Until you've dieted hard and won some shows its only fair you show respect to others...


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Hamster said:


> I was bitter and twisted and been knocked back by a Pro cos he refused to stroke the Hamsters bald patch :laugh:


steps in to stroke...................... :whistling:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> btw aussie_leigh what shows are you thinking of doing??? i maybe got my eyes on competing in npa or bnbf but dont know which


Been talking to a few people about that recently. BNBF and NPA seem to be the go. WNSO is really big here in Aus, I see they run a show in London each May. I might give that a go next year.

To tell you the truth I don't know much about the feds over there. INBA is also really big over here.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Fivos said:


> OK just seen this thread...
> 
> Mezza is superb and one of the best naturals ever in the country period. Ive havent seen many natural on non naturals get in his condition.
> 
> ...


X2 on that. Pictures don't do the man justice.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Mezza looks awesome, juiced up or not. I`d like to see anyone else get in that condition, on gear or not. It would be dam hard..

On another note GHS has been ripped to shreds right here, lol. I think the juniors are of top quality these days and to be a top junior (i.e. top 3 in the country) takes immense work/genetics and I wish you the best of luck GHS. Just keep the hard work going


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

once again... to the original post though....ripped as fcuk


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mezza is in very good nick!! Simple as, all the other rubbish thats been posted is between you guys, Ghs your a lump of a lad no doubt and i hope it all works out for you nothing more to be said about you.

Every point has been addressed on Mezza about his symmetry etc so i dont think theres any points to argue that havnt already been said.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

mezza is one of the top ahtletes in this country in my opinion and as previously said...not many assisted or not..get into his condition. whether an athlete is using aas or not...we should all be supportive and not slating each other for lack of size or symmetry or whatever...all bodybuilding began as natural..or did you forget that?

GHS i think you do need to grow up a bit...being over confident at this early stage could make you land on your bum with a big thud and there is a fine line between confidence and being cocky and you my friend are just being cocky.

you praised a member for having a great back in his avatar...and yet slate a top athlete...ermm...i think i must have missed something.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I have been reading all the replies to this thread and I refrained from replying until today.

There has been some very childish and arrogant comments on my part in this thread and for those I am sorry.

There has also been some plain insults aimed at me from many members but these IMO are well deserved and I have no problems with any of you.

I can only apologise for my stupidity yesterday and hope I havn't left a permenant black mark on my name.

I am going through a troubled time currently in my personal life and I'm very bad for saying things without thinking.

My comment on Mez's physique about him looking skinny on the upper body compared to his quads still stands and is my opinion. I worded it awfully and came across like a fool.

Sorry again.

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This is all getting a bit silly now.

Back onto topic - Mezza looks amazing in those pictures I personally didn't notice the "size" differences. I was reading a bit about him in The Beef and suprised that he was a natural just purely because of the dedication he has put into getting a physique like that. It's inspiring to me and im sure to many others.

Impressive!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mezza looks very very good IMO but his top half isnt in proportion to his lower half however i imagine this is down to the immensly hard prep he puts him self thru and being natural it is harder to hold onto muscle etc.

GHS take copy of every note mate print em off and keep them. when you do a show stick em infront of your bike at home for when you do cardio. it will be motivation and trust me you need it. the 1 hour 30 mins of cardio im doing now is soul destroying at times lol and its going bloody up next week i think.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrdaveyk said:


> once again... to the original post though....ripped as fcuk


That's a cool pics man. I'm glad this thread got back on track 

Juice or not I challenge anyone to get in that condition. Very difficult task.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

shakey said:


> Agree with Dutch...Jealous of what?? :confused1: being 18 or 19 years old & weight hhhmmm me thinks not.
> 
> I hope the boy does prove us wrong,but to say things like Mezza is not doing things right with his diet etc,when he has prob never seen his own abbs just proves he has alot to learn.
> 
> ...


So true mezza natural status has nothing todo with it.He is world class a world champ and been competing since he was 17 when he won titles (epf),its a bit like telling colman or cutler how to diet.Ps size doesntmake you better cutler v dexter jackson dexter current mr olympia.Its the whole package.GHS good luck wth your dreams lets hope your confidence and condition comes to light when you sep on stage.I assume youve been training for a few months.Confidence is a good think,so is beig cocky especially if yu back it up.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

GHS said:


> I have been reading all the replies to this thread and I refrained from replying until today.
> 
> There has been some very childish and arrogant comments on my part in this thread and for those I am sorry.
> 
> ...


It takes a real man to apologise:thumbup1: good on ya GHS


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

no black mark GHS..but its a reminder for folk to read their posts before hitting the submit button...cos its written...we dont see emotions in our replies and sometimes what we actually mean to say is misinterpreted

lets get back to the thread as goose said.

xxxxxxx


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

GHS said:


> I have been reading all the replies to this thread and I refrained from replying until today.
> 
> There has been some very childish and arrogant comments on my part in this thread and for those I am sorry.
> 
> ...


Ive No Beef with you mate,just thought your replys came across very disrespectful to a top athlete....who has achieved far more than most of us ever will or do!

But as ive said b4,I Do hope you can prove us wrong


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

here is a clip of andrew i took last year at north east show in leeds...


----------



## ian08 (Jun 1, 2008)

hes a class bloke.going to see him again at his shop in a few weeks.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good lad GHS.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ian08 said:


> hes a class bloke.going to see him again at his shop in a few weeks.


erm..can you give him a big kiss from me when you are in shop..its been ages since ive seen him and done it in person ha ha

xxxxxxx


----------



## ian08 (Jun 1, 2008)

avril said:


> erm..can you give him a big kiss from me when you are in shop..its been ages since ive seen him and done it in person ha ha
> 
> xxxxxxx


no bother,but ill ask my mate to pass it on.lol:thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mezza looks awesome, makes the others look ordinary!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

avril said:


> erm..can you give him a big kiss from me when you are in shop..its been ages since ive seen him and done it in person ha ha
> 
> xxxxxxx


Don't forget me as well :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

GHS said:


> I'm not cocky I'm confident.......
> 
> Only time shall tell
> 
> GHS


No I think you are more cocky to be honest. To say you will be a top junior before knowing how hard it is to get to sub 10% bodyfat is just immature. You have proven your lack of knowledge by bragging about your weight when bodybuilding isn't about how much you weigh.. It's about balance, good tie ins etc which all combined create the illusion of size. Weight means f()ck all in bodybuilding as once you are in your weight class you can be the heaviest guy but still look the smallest.

The guys physique in the photos is incredible.. The conditioning is world class but he does lack upper body size. I totally agree with the comment about Fivos having a more desired physique and from seeing pics of him recently he will obtain the same level of conditioning aswell.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> No I think you are more cocky to be honest. To say you will be a top junior before knowing how hard it is to get to sub 10% bodyfat is just immature. You have proven your lack of knowledge by bragging about your weight when bodybuilding isn't about how much you weigh.. It's about balance, good tie ins etc which all combined create the illusion of size. Weight means f()ck all in bodybuilding as once you are in your weight class you can be the heaviest guy but still look the smallest.


 Fair comments Luke but your proberly the 10th person to say exactly the same on this thread.

If you have read the whole thread then you will have seen my last post on here apologising for my childish and arrogant comments yesterday.

If you want to continue to slag me off mate then thats fine but I won't be rising to it or replying.

I've got a lot of respect for you Luke and read your show prep thread from start to finish not so long ago.

I think its a massive shame you have picked up an injury and wish you all the best in your recovery mate.

GHS


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> Rest of him looks skinny as fcuk.
> 
> GHS


Better than looking fat.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Mezza is a brilliant bodybuilder. He's not huge, but that condition is simply amazing. Whatever his formula for dieting is, it works. He is a testament to natural bodybuilding.

We interviewed him recently : *More MT SPAM from James *


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

god that all got a bit heated didnt it lol, was a funny read tho lol


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Personally i dont think people are reading the whole thread, the people involved have all kissed and made up and to be fair GHS has apologised(good on you)!! Sooooooooooooo

what i suggest(humble opinion ;-) is lets just get onto the point and title of the Thread which is about Andrew! HAPPY DAYS!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Great article James, I'd thought I'd add this......

1998 ANB Yorkshire Champs - Novice 1st and Overall winner

2000 ANB Yorkshire Champs - Under78kg 1st and Overall

2000 ANB British - Under 78kg 1st

2002 NABBA - First Timers - 1st

2002 NABBA - Mr Yorkshire 1st

2002 ANB Yorkshire - Under 78kg 1st, Best Poser and Overall

2002 EFBB Warrington - Intermediates 2nd, Best Poser

2002 ANB British - Under 78kg 1st

2002 EFBB Finals - Intermediates 3rd

2002 Natural World 2nd

2005 NABBA NE - 1st

2005 NABBA Mr Yorkshire - 1st

2005 Fitness Expo - 2nd

2005 NPA Yorkshire - Under 78kg 1st

2006 NABBA Mr Yorkshire - 1st

2006 NPA Yorkshire - Under 78kg 1st, Best Poser and Overall

2006 BNBF Central - Middleweight 1st and Overall

2006 Musclemania Britain - Lightweight 1st and Overall

2006 NPA British - Under 78kg 1st and Overall

2006 NABBA Pro Am - 2nd

2006 UIBBN World Natural Bodybuilding Championships, Italy - 1st

2006 Musclemania, California - Lightweight 3rd

2008 Fame World Championships - Runner up

Never finished without a trophy, how many guys can say that?! Not bad for a skinny, out of proportion guy hey? LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

That is well impressive!!!


----------



## stevejames (Sep 18, 2008)

I think GHS should grow up. He hasnt a clue.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

stevejames said:


> I think GHS should grow up. He hasnt a clue.


 I think this is getting old now TBH.

Read the whole thread.

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

And thus far GHS...

2008 - Testosterone - 1st Timers - 1g

2009 - UK-M Scales Step - 18st

Sorry, just taking this p1ss now! Only joking GHS


----------



## stevejames (Sep 18, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> And thus far GHS...
> 
> 2008 - Testosterone - 1st Timers - 1g
> 
> ...


2010 - Britsh Juniors - Under 80kg class once dieted down - last


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

not being funny but if anyone under 21 needs to take gear must be a fool. No use to anyone being the biggest guy in the grave yard.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MuscleButt said:


> not being funny but if anyone under 21 needs to take gear must be a fool. No use to anyone being the biggest guy in the grave yard.


 So 95% of IFBB pro's are fools then?

Because I can guarentee the pro's all started grear before 21.

I have apologised more than once for the comments I made yesterday but it seems people are still wanting to have a go at me and make snide comments.

We'll just see what next year brings....

GHS


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> So 95% of IFBB pro's are fools then?
> 
> Because I can guarentee the pro's all started grear before 21.
> 
> ...


thats the only way to shut them up buddy, prove em wrong!!! what more motivation could you ask for....

your young, quite big ( :tongue: ) seem like most of the time got your head in gear, apart from the odd mishap........

forget what everyone else says/looks like, concentrate on YOU.....and prove em wrong buddy!


----------



## stevejames (Sep 18, 2008)

i took dianebol for 4 weeks and stopped and i am 19. no point if this young,. just mess yourself up when u can grow naturally


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

stevejames said:


> i took dianebol for 4 weeks and stopped and i am 19. no point if this young,. just mess yourself up when u can grow naturally


Dianebol...? No wonder... Was probably some kind of poison!

Next time try some Dianabol instead... Might work a bit better :tongue:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

MuscleButt said:


> not being funny but if anyone under 21 needs to take gear must be a fool. No use to anyone being the biggest guy in the grave yard.


typical dumb comment 



GHS said:


> So 95% of IFBB pro's are fools then?
> 
> Because I can guarentee the pro's all started grear before 21.
> 
> ...


GHS has apologised and it takes balls to stand up and admit when your wrong... let's just leave it a that.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Dianebol...? No wonder... Was probably some kind of poison!
> 
> Next time try some Dianabol instead... Might work a bit better :tongue:


she lives up the road from me....diane-bol:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks adlewar and Shorty.....



GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

adlewar said:


> she lives up the road from me....diane-bol:lol:


was that another one of your hideous jokes again :tongue:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> was that another one of your hideous jokes again :tongue:


yep!!! gettin worse:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

:lol: more terrible jokes..


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

GHS - respect to you mate for apology


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> :lol: more terrible jokes..


come on mate, the helium one was good:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MuscleButt said:


> not being funny but if anyone under 21 needs to take gear must be a fool. No use to anyone being the biggest guy in the grave yard.


Foolish comment. I am sure their are many many bodybuilders both pro/amatuer and recreational that have taken AAS before they turned 21 and arnt in any worse off health than some1 who waited till they were 21.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> Foolish comment. I am sure their are many many bodybuilders both pro/amatuer and recreational that have taken AAS before they turned 21 and arnt in any worse off health than some1 who waited till they were 21.


I was bored so I worked out my dosage increases

I started at 19 on 30mg DBOL or diane-bol a day so thats 210mg wk

Then I hit my peak dosage of around 7000mg in one week at 34...

So every year I had a net increase of approx 452mg per week or almost 2 shots of sus:thumb:

So by time im 40, theoretically I should hit the 10g mark easy

Wonder when the bad stuff will start to happen









Oh well, I will just keep plodding along.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: Joe I look forward to the 10g shic mark XI :lol:

GHS


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I like to think i am reasonably knowledgeable but I am confused here. Mezza has amazing conditioning going on. How is it possible. I know, you are going to say genetics, diet, cardio and allowable fat burners. I understand he is tested and appreciate it and the fact he is natural, i am not a hater but.....

what else does he do - am I the only one thinking this?

Can some of the experienced guys here enlighten me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> So by time im 40, theoretically I should hit the 10g mark easy


Joe, does your source swing by in an 18 wheeler? I heard the 2012 olympics are in danger of being delayed because you're thinking of running a SHIC:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

MuscleButt said:


> not being funny but if anyone under 21 needs to take gear must be a fool. No use to anyone being the biggest guy in the grave yard.


Great comment, if individuals we're to take offense to this you would have managed to insult a massive amount of guys on here:lol:

Comments like this sound very uneducated (btw i know who you are i have seen your pics and you are far from uneducated in building a great physique) however to state that anabolic drugs would be more likely to kill an individual in his younger years is incorrect. The body is at its most resiliant stage in its younger years and can recover from massive amounts of stress. Now no one doubts taking steriods at a young age can/will stunt growth and is questionable at best if it is needed because anabolic hormones are in full swing at that age and taking them will shut down your own production even if it is only for the duration of use.

Well what a load of **** this thread has turned into.

A great looking athlete who has really mastered what bodybuilding is about ie looking awesome on stage. What he weighs and how big he looks in person matters not in the sport of bodybuilding.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Joe, does your source swing by in an 18 wheeler? I heard the 2012 olympics are in danger of being delayed because you're thinking of running a SHIC:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

GHS


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to the glute show...........thats what im talking about.......class act!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mezza's conditioning is superb, posing style is not for me personally - just my opinion on what I like to see, sometimes comes over jerky where as I prefer fluidity.

There is a natural from up this way who achieves very very similar levels of condition, but he doesnt carry a lot of size - some of the best conditioning I have seen in real life though, abslolute anatomy charts some of these guys.

Anyone notice the amount of suspiciously receeded hairlines among naturals tho? :rolleye:

(just my wee joke guys)


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Well why not delete all the replys & crap etc thats been said, & just leave the Class Photos of a Top Athlete up:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Joe, does your source swing by in an 18 wheeler? I heard the 2012 olympics are in danger of being delayed because you're thinking of running a SHIC:lol:


LMAO Quality! :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Joe, does your source swing by in an 18 wheeler? I heard the 2012 olympics are in danger of being delayed because you're thinking of running a SHIC:lol:


That she does:lol: :lol:

My daughter goes without a lot of things too LMFAO:lol: :lol:

But she supports daddy:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> That she does:lol: :lol:
> 
> My daughter goes without a lot of things too LMFAO:lol: :lol:
> 
> But she supports daddy:thumbup1:


Ah thats wonderful. As long as you are getting the finest AAS and peptides she can carry on wearing rags and eating your leftover Jaffa cakes :thumb: 

You are too generous JW :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> My daughter goes without a lot of things too LMFAO:lol: :lol:


Ach, the little mites enjoy playing in the bath sqirting water around with empty syringes and a lightbulb shining through a few dozen different coloured tren vials makes a reasonable night light:lol:

I bet your daughter (like mine) goes without fvck all mate:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ach, the little mites enjoy playing in the bath sqirting water around with empty syringes and a lightbulb shining through a few dozen different coloured tren vials makes a reasonable night light:lol:
> 
> *I bet your daughter (like mine) goes without fvck all mate* :thumbup1:


Yes mate:lol: :lol: :lol:

Im soft as sh1t, cant say no to anything PMSL (much to mothers annoyance as she a right daddys girl:thumbup1

She even has her own box of jaffa cakes like daddy and the occasional sip of stella


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pics

Great athlete

Inconceivable conditioning

Never met the guy, but hope to this year

J


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont believe steroids kill.But 21 and under is to ealy i recon fat burners maby.But shutting down your own production at that stage of life is,nt good..And saying thats what pro,s do is childish....If all pro,s were gay would you step over,Ha........


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

supercell said:


> Great pics
> 
> Great athlete
> 
> ...


i got a cuddle off his wee baby son last year...and him too...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

bkoz said:


> I dont believe steroids kill.But 21 and under is to ealy i recon fat burners maby.But shutting down your own production at that stage of life is,nt good..And saying thats what pro,s do is childish....If all pro,s were gay would you step over,Ha........


No offense mate but do you actually know how these drugs work?

Do you realise that steriods are prescribed to children all the time.

The umbrella that is anabolic steriods is very large mate much larger than what people normally imagine.

If people actually learned how these compounds work and why they work in a proper medical journal not on some forum where 95% are just parrots and have no clue what they speak about then you would quickly change your mind.


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic condition. A real guy to look up to for all naturals. He may be imbalanced from top to bottom but i wouldnt mind being that imbalanced.....o no wait i am lol!

How a thread has gone from an appreciation of mezza to issues of drug use and one 19 year olds desire to become great I have no idea.... but getting back to the original point..... Mez looks amazing. Great photo quality too!


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> That's a cool pics man. I'm glad this thread got back on track
> 
> Juice or not I challenge anyone to get in that condition. Very difficult task.


hey leigh you didnt by any chance compete in a hills hottest man comp in Sydney...bit of a wild question haha


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Dumb comments have been made about naturals/bodybuilders so what.GHS made some dumb comments and has apologised about 5pages ago so I think its time to either close the post or focus on the initial thread which is about mr merrifield.

All I know is in person he is bigger then he looks (which is the aim) and alot better again which is the aim and he has massive quads.Ive seen him up close once and thought f!ck it,it aint for me but then again conditioning has never been my fortae:laugh: :tongue: .

Aussie leigh do you know if mezza is competing in yorkshire or this year.Ive seen a dvd of him at 12stone and is still ripped but bigger BUT I think that the ultra shredded look is what wins(or rarely second) it for him always.

mezza awesome bodybuilder.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Big up to Mezza. Being a yorkshire lad I saw him at most of his shows. I'll tell you the condition he acheives everytime he competes is unreal.

I competed with/against him at the 2005 Nabba N.E Mr Yorkshire class. The guy is a giant killer there were guys who outweighed him and had fuller muscle bellies then him, yet he still won the class from out right condition and presentation. I was in the best condition of my life back then, yet stood next to Mezza I looked soft!!!

Mezza if your reading this you owe me a carbo fuel as you kept nicking mine backstage! LOL

Kami.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

GHS said:


> So 95% of IFBB pro's are fools then?
> 
> *Because I can guarentee the pro's all started grear before 21.*
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.

Wrong again mate, I'm afraid.

Certainly where this one is concerned.

As far as your attitude, confidence is great GHS, it really is. However, let your physique do the talking once you first actually step on stage, whenever that may be. I also read your apology which I think everyone has accepted, lets face it we all say things without thinking, I still do at 35!!

I had a young guy of 21 visit me around 3 months ago for an appraisal, diet and training programme, he'd even changed his job to suit his BBing lifestyle. Something which is indeed commendable.

However he had one problem...Delusion.

I asked him what he wanted out of the sport and he said to me not that he wanted to compete, not that he even wanted to win his first show. He told me he wanted to be Mr Olympia.

Without wanting to burst his deluded bubble I simply said, "We'll see about that, lets just concentrate first on building at least some muscle and getting your bodyfat below 30%"

I didn't hear from him or see him again.

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

supercell said:


> I asked him what he wanted out of the sport and he said to me not that he wanted to compete, not that he even wanted to win his first show. He told me he wanted to be Mr Olympia.


 I was working in my local nutrition store one day and this middle aged totally out of shape man comes in. He goes to me "i have decided to become and IFBB pro what suppluments should i take?" I laughed him out of the store after selling him about ten containers of every thing:laugh:

As far as the dumb comments look at the end of the day he does compete in a federation where drugs are frowned upon thus there will be comments like this at all times. However the true athletes of the sport be it drugged or non drugged can look at his physique and realise just what he has achieved thus comments like this will never actually hurt him rather it will spur him on as he realizes just how many people talk about him and are obviously insecure about what he has achieved. Personally i would gladly swap 10kg of mass to be able to step on stage that completely and absalutely shredded.

Btw seeing that no one has mentioned it not that conditioning is not the key in all branches of but in natural bodybuilding where massive size can not be achieved true complete condition plays an even greater part. I mean lets say he came in with a larger upper body but condition suffered over all he would look smaller and worse that the awesome physique he displays now albeit not completely proportional.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

supercell said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Wrong again mate, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


PHEW!!!

Weren't me then :lol:

I was sitting here thinking.. here we go.. waiting for me to pop up in the illusion haha.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL. I thought it was as well. I know you don't want to win the Olympia though, thats how I was able to work out it wasn't you!

LMAO


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> LOL. I thought it was as well. I know you don't want to win the Olympia though, thats how I was able to work out it wasn't you!
> 
> LMAO


 :lol: funny stuff!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

supercell said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Wrong again mate, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Is it REALLY possible to get to a decent level working a 9 to 5, 5 days-a-week?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Is it REALLY possible to get to a decent level working a 9 to 5, 5 days-a-week?


 Of course it is...

If you a gym manager with a kitchen like me 

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

But for the rest of us...?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> Is it REALLY possible to get to a decent level working a 9 to 5, 5 days-a-week?


Yes mate. Take me for example :lol:

j/k

I bloody hope so!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Goose said:


> Yes mate. Take me for example :lol:
> 
> j/k
> 
> I bloody hope so!


Well you were the first to spring to mind, but I wasn't too sure lol so had to express...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What do you work as Louis?

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> Well you were the first to spring to mind, but I wasn't too sure lol so had to express...


I put a lot of time and effort into it mate.

An average day including work, training, and cooking food for the day next consists of about 6:30am-10:30pm at night.

When im training I don't have time for anyone as im busy, that's why I try to value my rest days and cheat meal as much as I can!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Graphic Designer in Fashion... As gay as you like, but its a decent job!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh and I meant to write that im still not happy!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ronnie coleman won his first olympia while he was still working full time didnt he?? possibly the second one as well.


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

most people work, but i'm talking a typical 5day, 9-5? shift work could possibly make it easier, and less days definately would


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

it is quite common to come across teenagers claiming they are going to be the next big thing or even mr olympia! Lets face it they are only a few yrs on from dreaming they are going to be the next worlds best footballer or even super hero lol!!! I used to know a lad of 16=17 yrs who would always claim he was going to be mr olympia 2008!!! no his name was not dexter lol. He would even sign his signature with his name and after it would be mr olympia 2008!Anyway i saw him the other week and he is now thirty(no mr olympia title surprisingly!!!!) and his exact words when i reminded him of his claim was that of i was a complete ass back then i really believed it.He does not even train now.

But everyone must have a dream no matter how big or small and everyone of us deep down when starting bodybuilding had a deep desire to be the best,you would not find anyone of us saying that they have no potential at the age of 16-18 yrs of age,let everyone dream at least its a possitive thought and not damaging anyone.

Saying that being cocky and arrogant gets you know where especially in this sport so its sometimes best to keep your dreams and goals to yourself and be happy with every little goal achieved.I have competed both naturally for 5 yrs through my 20yrs bodybuilding and also with the ukbff and had my ambitions but have been humble with it and you will get alot of respect for being this way GHS,Best of luck with your training and competition carreer.

As for the main topic Mezza i have seen his pics before and he has a very pleasing physique and condition second to none(maybe me when i was natural lol!!!) his quads and hams/calves are obviously his strong point which do slightly over power his torso(he prob knows this) i have the opposite problem lol! but he is a superb athlete and his comp record speaks for itself never has he not taken home a trophy,how many of you guys who knock him can say that,come to think of it how many of you guys knocking him have ever stepped on stage????? goes back to what i always say never a true bodybuilder until you have competed,and as for the weight game ie im 17-18-19 stone whatever,leave the scales alone noone can see the scales as you walk on the beach fat!!! or even on stage,Mezza has a superb physique and judging by his posing has perfected the art of presentation and entertainment on the bodybuilding stage also(a big let down at alot of shows!) so to me he is a true champion.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> ronnie coleman won his first olympia while he was still working full time didnt he?? possibly the second one as well.


 95% sure he was only what we call a PCSO (Police community support officer) the American equivilant anyway when he was winning MrO's.

This means he was only doing 4 hours a week max.

But he was a full time police officer when he turned pro I believe.

GHS


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Goose said:


> PHEW!!!
> 
> Weren't me then :lol:
> 
> I was sitting here thinking.. here we go.. waiting for me to pop up in the illusion haha.


Sh1t, I forgot you post on here mate. Really sorry!!:laugh: :whistling:

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

supercell said:


> Sh1t, I forgot you post on here mate. Really sorry!!:laugh: :whistling:
> 
> J


PMSL quality.

And GHS, I appreciate the support regarding my injury.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

supercell said:


> Sh1t, I forgot you post on here mate. Really sorry!!:laugh: :whistling:
> 
> J


 :lol: Just you wait!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Seriously mate, I am really sorry. I feel awful.

J


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

chris88 said:


> hey leigh you didnt by any chance compete in a hills hottest man comp in Sydney...bit of a wild question haha


Haha yeah I did, in 2006 I think LOL How did you know???


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

hahah a mate of mine matt felsman competed in it hahaha and my cousin daniel...just thought you looked like the guy..and you were pretty big and matt told me you were going to compete or competed im not sure.. but yeah small world hey


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

supercell said:


> Seriously mate, I am really sorry. I feel awful.
> 
> J


Poor old Goose:laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Poor old Goose:laugh:


He's only joking bud..

Of course I have sub 5% bodyfat with no intention of becoming Mr Olympia, Mr Universe maybe but not Olympia..

And I have unfortunately visited him a few times since.. I feel sorry for him so it's the least I can do..

:lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Goose said:


> He's only joking bud..
> 
> Of course I have sub 5% bodyfat with no intention of becoming Mr Olympia, Mr Universe maybe but not Olympia..
> 
> ...


 :rockon:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Louis_C said:


> Is it REALLY possible to get to a decent level working a 9 to 5, 5 days-a-week?


Its certainly possible mate as many people who compete on here will attest to.

Pscarb and TinyTom to name just 2.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm not on TT or Pscarbs level but when dieting for my first show I was commuting 4hours a day and working 9.5 hours at work while doing 2hrs cardio a day and weights....and preping food etc....

yeah I think you can do it - if you really really want it


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

wow... thats impressive! respect!


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Had the absolute pleasure of coming second to Mezza in 2002 Nabba UK. I say pleasure because when you see him stood next to you on stage you reallise how hard he actually is and his posing that day was outstanding. Felt good in myself in how I looked that day, but to see the condition he came in at was an eye opener and made me realise I had so much more to do to progress.

GHS - fair play to you for apologising, I'm sure you were intending to be tongue in cheek for some of the comments, but to see close up the condition that some of these guys get into will really make you realise what you might need to do to improve yourself. To this end, if you want to rule in 2010, then I would give yourself a run out in a smaller show in 2009 just to see how your diet goes and how you measure yourself against some of these guys when the pressure and the lights are on.

Best of luck to you

BTW where is your gym, I want to start seeing new gyms around North Wales over next few weeks - as again it's always good to see who's out there to give you a jolt to get working


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

reaper21 said:


> Had the absolute pleasure of coming second to Mezza in 2002 Nabba UK. I say pleasure because when you see him stood next to you on stage you reallise how hard he actually is and his posing that day was outstanding. Felt good in myself in how I looked that day, but to see the condition he came in at was an eye opener and made me realise I had so much more to do to progress.
> 
> GHS - fair play to you for apologising, I'm sure you were intending to be tongue in cheek for some of the comments, but to see close up the condition that some of these guys get into will really make you realise what you might need to do to improve yourself. To this end, if you want to rule in 2010, then I would give yourself a run out in a smaller show in 2009 just to see how your diet goes and how you measure yourself against some of these guys when the pressure and the lights are on.
> 
> ...


 My gym is in Gronant mate by Prestatyn. Its part of a health spa so not really a bodybuilding gym but its good for the odd workout.

My main training is done in one of the best gyms in North Wales - The Powerhouse in Rhyl. Paul S uses it when he's in the area and its a proper bodybuilding gym. Really recommend you giving it a go if you get the chance.

GHS


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

chris88 said:


> hahah a mate of mine matt felsman competed in it hahaha and my cousin daniel...just thought you looked like the guy..and you were pretty big and matt told me you were going to compete or competed im not sure.. but yeah small world hey


Yeah I know Matt. I've watched him compete at the Sydney ANB a few years back, maybe 2006?

Hahaha small world. Are you in the UK?


----------



## Mezza 1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya everybody

In all due respect to Ghd ,looking at those pics i do look flat as a pancake ,woz on stage a good 30 min.

I do have some really good shots were my upperbody is a lot fuller at this show!!!

Criticism is good some times and i do take it on the chin ....no hard feelings Ghd and i wish you the best of luck in Bodybuilding.

Hamster who are you ,have we every met? if so please do tell me were` as in all honisty i dont recall...whats you name `i see from ur pic ur from west yorkshire same place as me seems very strange and out of place for you to say i have a XXXt personality ..but hey ho ,if we have met i do apologize ..please do messige me thanks a lot.

So meny Comments about me and my phisique would just like to say to everybody meny thanks for all ur kind words it means a great deal to me ,as meny of you no the life style of Bodybuilding has been a part of me since i was just a teenager`the sport of Bodybuilding has been my life since i just turn the age of 22`when i say LIFESTYLE that meens from the time i wake up in the morning right up untill the time i go the sleep....

My Dna `genetics play the biggest part in my Body in turms of the rate at which my muscles respond to Bodybuilding-weight training ,for sure my legs respond so much more than say my Byceps ,as they just dont respond at all its life ,i am sure meny of you have one or two body parts that do repspond fast..

My 1st show back in 1998 i my bodyweight that morning was 11.st 4 pounds!!

Ten years later i still stand on stage around the same bodyweight`due to being Natural i do loose a lot off muscle during dieting `meny years ago i was on very low carbs and high protei`No fats at all the dieting was Terrible in turms of how i felt Eg Nevr mind not haveing the Nrg to walk meny times i couldnt even think strate ,i took my mind and body as far as i could push it ,the end result was me standing on stage `and for the judgers and the crowds i was smiling yer its crazy but thats Bodybuilding `over the past few years i have adderd good Fats to my diet ,Eg stake,armonds,udos oil ,this helps holdmy muscle as the fats help to optimize testosterone `keep my energy levels ok and stop me from keeling over like in the past. as for my condition `i will say to everybody who is willing to diet there rear end off and allmost nail there selves in to

the ground its a achievable ,with persistence`hard traning thats Cardio two `very important and a very Clean diet...

Those who have acheaved The ultimate Condition no what am talking about`i have seen so meny people on stage male and female who have had the tools Eg the body to win`but didnt due to the fat on there Body`i here meny people say oh its just water they got to loose ,i tell them No it fat most off the time.

Make no mistake about it competitive Bodybuilding is hard `again i see and here people meny times in the crowds at shows andin the gyms over the years`also people looking at mags `and they say words to the effect they could do better than that,Bla Bla Bla most off the time they have no concept of what it takes to stand on stage `never mind

looking skin pealed............Gosh am ramberling on Sorrry am goner stop my Huge 22 inch guns are aching lol

Just remember THE POWER OF DREAMS...........

Have a great Bank holiday

Regards

Mezza

www.Ultimate-Natural.com


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Mezza 

Good to see you here,please stick around,your knowledge will be invaluable:thumbup1:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to see you here as well Mezza!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice one mezza, welcome to UK-M


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Welcome Mezza your a true inpiration to all. Both natural and non natural


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome MEZZA are you doing any guest appearances.Ps I dont achieve your level of conditioning but no where your coming from.I rarely train my legs but they grow but my arms well!!!!we cant be perfect.Maybe I may step on stage with you and feel the embarassement!!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Welcome Mezza:thumb:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

GHS said:


> If he's loosing muscle mass on his upper body just to get into that kind of condition then he's not going the right way about it.
> 
> IMO he should concentrate on evening out his body and come in with 1-2% more BF. He'd still be shredded and look a lot better for it IMO.
> 
> GHS


LOOK mate andrew merrifeild is awsum hes a world champion can you say that?you **** me off bad mouthing him so much!maybee you will have a good upper body but you have drugs to help you hold onto size.does he?no...

i cant wait to see you diet down!youl change your opinion then


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

merve500 said:


> LOOK mate andrew merrifeild is awsum hes a world champion can you say that?you **** me off bad mouthing him so much!maybee you will have a good upper body but you have drugs to help you hold onto size.does he?no...
> 
> i cant wait to see you diet down!youl change your opinion then


In ghs defense this has already been covered and yes ghs was wrong but that was about 10 pages ago and he has said sorry so time to move on.Not having ago but the lad has been given stick and man enough to apologise.

Little golden man over and out


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mezza is a fantastic bodybuilder and a great advert for bodybuilding period. I dont think i have ever seen at least 10 people in the 19 years of training and going to shows equal or better his condition. You need to see him in the flesh..

Andy is one of my true iron brothers so i wont have a bad word said about him :cool2: ..

Mezza must catch up/talk to you soon bro....

Fivos


----------



## Mezza 1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya Golden man `befor exmas i got asked if i would like to guest pose at the expo this year in the UK `in return they said they would offer me a stand for free to sell my products ,so i said what me sat on a tabel selling my dvd `i told them i dont have my own products other than my dvd`so i turned it down......i might drive down if its possible on the sunday i will have to see`you have a good year.

Fivos i feel very happy about what u have said`last year on another forum there was i thred about who in Natural bodybulding we should look out for this year ,Eg who we thought would do very well `i said you mate.

Putting Bodybuilding aside for a moment fivos i have said this before but i would like to say it again ,what a fantastic bloke you are `The world Championships in 2006 we had a super time `we just hit it off and became friends............Mabe one day we will be both be pumping up back stage again..i will be at the the yorkshire this year do give me a shout if you would like me to give u some help back stage mate........speak soon M


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mezza what a time we had...highlights:

1. Eating ice lollies after the pre-judging :thumb:

2. After you won the World Champs in your class going upto the recpetion in the hotel and say to the guy "We need milk for our coco pops"..mate that was soooo funny..

Just wished i nailed it that day but was far from it...

Will be at the yorkshire so will def take you up on your offer :beer:

Fivos


----------



## Mezza 1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiyaaaaaaaa

Its funny i tell so meny of my freinds what i eat sometimes on show day`and meny times its not planed`like u and me eating lollys `they think am pulling there leg `but as you no its true!!!

You got good memory Fivos`and fore sure i will help pump ya up and all that at the yorkshire...

All the best M


----------

